# Florida Mini Meet/Tropiflora Open House April 6th



## markpulawski

I thought I would see if anyone wanted to have a get together with the major focus being the Tropiflora Spring Open House on Saturday April 6th? I was thinking we could gather at my house and then head over as a group and spend as long as folks would like. There are usually some pretty neat vendors there,specializing in orchids, carnivorous, bonsai and the typical tropical foliage. We could then come back to my house and order in pizza or there is a Buffalo Wild Wings about 3 miles from my house for an after show meal. 
I figure show up at my house 11:30 to 12:30 and then we head over and then come back here whenever...3 or so? 
Let me know who would be interested and of course frog and supply selling and trading would be encouraged.


----------



## randommind

I will definitely be joining in on the festivities!


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Tentative yes, as I wanted to go check out Tropiflora then, anyways.


----------



## pa.walt

wish i could go but live a bit far for a day trip.


----------



## markpulawski

By then you ought to be seeing the sun up your way, even so come on down and enjoy the plants.


----------



## randommind

I sure hope they set up a $1 - $2 brom bin like last year!!


----------



## pa.walt

i could always sleep at an orlando rest stop at night. 
years ago i was at a fire show and i mentioned this and the people i said this just laughed and said not if i value my life. i guess orlandians are not friendley.


----------



## daggekko

Hey Mark you should pick me up a bunch of cheap broms!! And then bring them up here


----------



## aspidites73

If anyone is going, that lives near port st lucie (south/central east coast) please let me know. I'll split expenses.


----------



## Reef_Haven

I'll be attending.


----------



## eldalote2

Kristy and I will most likely be coming!


----------



## 1995sportster883

I'll see if I can get the time off, it would be a good time I'm sure.

Adam


----------



## c81kennedy

I'll should be able to make it. Hey wes wanna carpool.


----------



## randommind

c81kennedy said:


> I'll should be able to make it. Hey wes wanna carpool.


Sounds good to me. We should shoot to get there early...that way we will only be a little late.


----------



## randommind

randommind said:


> I sure hope they set up a $1 - $2 brom bin like last year!!



Ahhh yeah, notice the bottom right corner of the postcard!


----------



## IEatBugs

You can count me in!


----------



## baita83

I will not be making this one  something always seems to come up


----------



## c81kennedy

baita83 said:


> I will not be making this one  something always seems to come up


Boooo. That's no good


----------



## markpulawski

Angela Kristy said due to her boyfriends birthday she won't be making it, are you still coming down?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Angela, I think me and Phil are riding together, welcome to come and split the cost of gas. 



markpulawski said:


> Angela Kristy said due to her boyfriends birthday she won't be making it, are you still coming down?


----------



## purplezephead

when I talked to her earlier tonight she said she wouldn't, but idk if the car pool offer would change her mind.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Just let me know on the carpool offer. 

If anyone needs me to bring tree fern, ABG, charcoal, or anything in my ads, let me know. I should also have liverworts, maybe Riccia, and moss. Willing to trade most things in my ads for Azureus, New Rivers, Sips, or terribilis pairs/trios/groups. I can send a stock list of critters and supplies I currently have for sale.

Might be interestd in breeding groups/pairs of other species as well.


----------



## eldalote2

The thing is, I will need a direct pickup from Gainesville. My husband will have the car this weekend to do his motorcycle class.


----------



## Reef_Haven

eldalote2 said:


> My husband will have the car this weekend to do his motorcycle class.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure using a car for the motorcycle class would be cheating,


----------



## eldalote2

Haha, to get to his motorcycle class.


----------



## markpulawski

Justin is picking up Phil in Gainesville, I am sure your charms could smooth the rough edges off of those 2.....plus you can take the dog back to kristy



ps haha


----------



## folius

I will most likely be attending early Saturday morning, and can bring some Hygrolon / EpiWeb products with me if anyone is interested. I'm unsure as to whether I can offer a carpool at the moment.


----------



## markpulawski

so Dev where do you live, do you keep frogs?


----------



## tarbo96

I may stop by, I was suppose to work the show but couldnt get a hold of Scott or Linda. It is nice of Mark to get everyone together for my Birthday


----------



## folius

I'm based in Gainesville. I don't currently keep frogs - I have a small group of Uroplatus phantasticus, fish, and some terraria at the moment. I do have some frogs being held by Dendrobati though. There is a showcase display in the works, and it will be their home.



markpulawski said:


> so Dev where do you live, do you keep frogs?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I do door to door service! Hahahahaha...

Really though, not a problem, but leaving early and getting back late.



eldalote2 said:


> The thing is, I will need a direct pickup from Gainesville. My husband will have the car this weekend to do his motorcycle class.


----------



## purplezephead

Mark, don't toy w/my emotions man....I really want your dog


----------



## purplezephead

Dev, I had NO idea you were in town. I'd love to buy some products from you if you're available next week.


----------



## folius

Sure thing!



purplezephead said:


> Dev, I had NO idea you were in town. I'd love to buy some products from you if you're available next week.


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone going to have producing fly cultures?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

If Justin with FlyCafe.net is coming, he might bring some along. Can always email him to find out. 



tarbo96 said:


> Anyone going to have producing fly cultures?


----------



## markpulawski

Blue_Pumilio said:


> If Justin with FlyCafe.net is coming, he might bring some along. Can always email him to find out.


Justin's cultures were booming....and properly labeled, too bad all vendors can't get the 2nd part right.


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone know if he is coming?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Not sure, he said maybe when I talked to him a couple weeks ago. Email and ask him.




tarbo96 said:


> Anyone know if he is coming?


----------



## IEatBugs

I have some frogs available if anyone is interested.
Orange terribilis, Nikita tincs, Capira auratus, Campana auratus, Portobelo auratus, and banded leucs
PM for more info.


----------



## randommind

IEatBugs said:


> I have some frogs available if anyone is interested.
> Orange terribilis, Nikita tincs, Capira auratus, Campana auratus, Portobelo auratus, and banded leucs
> PM for more info.


*cough cough* Green and White auratus *cough cough*


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I'm looking for various tinc and non-auratus/leucs pairs/groups. I have the following to possibly trade:
Rio Branco Pumilio Pair
Guyana Leucs
Tree Fern, ABG, etc
Yellow headed geckos (Gonatodes)
Other critters that may be listed on my Facebook page.

Will also pay cash if the price is right.


----------



## IEatBugs

randommind said:


> *cough cough* Green and White auratus *cough cough*


...I wish I had enough to go around. I've got plenty of tads and little ones right now lol.


----------



## folius

Mark, could you PM me your address so that I know where to go should I end up sticking around in Sarasota? I'd like to join all of you for lunch, match some names to faces and shake hands, but that will depend on whether I need to jet right back to Gainesville at noon.

I will be sticking around the show until noon for sure, so PM me for my phone number to find me at the show! Otherwise, I (hopefully) will see everyone at Mark's / lunch.

By the way, I can accept payment via Square - card is ok .


----------



## randommind

IEatBugs said:


> .... I've got plenty of tads and little ones right now lol.


...and I've got PayPal on stand-by, hmmmm..lol j/k man, I know you a wait list 27.5 miles long, just hope I'm not at the end!


----------



## markpulawski

I have 2 old 20 highs that are drilled with a drain, both have cracked lids and no light, 1 has a spider web crack on the side that has aquarium sealant over it and has not leaked for probably 10 years. 
$350 each but if someone takes both they are free.

May have a 20 with a vert kit as well (not drilled), same price as above.


----------



## Reef_Haven

If I were to take both, and some wanted to split them with me; would the price then revert back to the $350 each?


----------



## markpulawski

It would split to $175, then revert back to $350 when the food bill shows up.


----------



## markpulawski

Anyone needs my address PM me, try and get here around 11.


----------



## IEatBugs

I forgot to mention that I also have 3 or 4 adult orange sirensis available also. No eggs or tads that I have seen but I have heard calling from their viv. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Awesome as usual after a day driving and enjoying. Thank you as usual, Mark!


----------



## markpulawski

Thanks for making the drive Justin, very cool gathering if I do say so, laidback....too bad hunger pains took over at Tropiflora, I am going back today to see what I missed.

ps very cool Bombina maxima


----------



## markpulawski

Outside of some cork bark and other dry goods, my only pick up at the plant fair, a Grace Goode Neo called Wild Tiger, probably 12 broms or so.


----------



## oddlot

Nice score!


----------



## DendroKurt

I live in ellenton and just got in to dart frogs. I had no idea what kind of plants were going to be at this show but I was planning g on getting a few things for the yard. When I got to tropiflora today I seen some awesome plants for terrariums so I asked the guy there if they would be ok for dart frogs he said "sure! There was a bunch of froggers here yesterday from dendroboard." So I look on here and sure enough I find this! I'm bummed that I didn't get to meet any of you but it's awesome to see there are quite a few froggers around my area! Do you guys meet often or do you guys sell or swap frogs? All I have now are three awesome Patricia tincts that I got from under the canopy farms that I got from the last repticon show.
Did you all have fun at the show? What kind of plants did you pick up?
I picked up this beautiful little plant(can someone id this?), a green one similar to it and I also got a beautiful neoregelia wee willy brom.


----------



## IEatBugs

Hi Kurt. We have meet up twice in the past couple of months over at Marks place right near Tropiflora. There is always members who have frogs available for sale and trade. There really is no method to the madness but a get together a few times a year is guaranteed. I would actually like to host in the next few months down here in Ft. Myers.


----------



## DendroKurt

Thanks Dustin. I went to your Florida frogger site and seen that you have Nikita's! I love those. Do you have them often as I'm not ready for more frogs yet...
That is awesome I'm really wanting to go to a meet up so I can see some other terrarium set ups in person to help inspire new ideas for the next one I set up. As for you wanting to host. I know there is a big tropical fish auction going on in your neighborhood in June. That would be a good time to do it!


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Once I get a new place here I'll happily host a meet, until then, no room!


----------



## oddlot

DendroKurt said:


> I live in ellenton and just got in to dart frogs. I had no idea what kind of plants were going to be at this show but I was planning g on getting a few things for the yard. When I got to tropiflora today I seen some awesome plants for terrariums so I asked the guy there if they would be ok for dart frogs he said "sure! There was a bunch of froggers here yesterday from dendroboard." So I look on here and sure enough I find this! I'm bummed that I didn't get to meet any of you but it's awesome to see there are quite a few froggers around my area! Do you guys meet often or do you guys sell or swap frogs? All I have now are three awesome Patricia tincts that I got from under the canopy farms that I got from the last repticon show.
> Did you all have fun at the show? What kind of plants did you pick up?
> I picked up this beautiful little plant(can someone id this?), a green one similar to it and I also got a beautiful neoregelia wee willy brom.



It looks like a fittonia.


----------



## IEatBugs

Interesting, I was not aware of the auction. Do you have a link?

The Nikita's have been fairly regular but a lot of my breeders are shut down right now, including them. I have a decent number of them right now and still tads in the water as well. I am sure when you are ready I should be able to take care of you on those.


----------



## DendroKurt

Thanks Lou that rings a bell. The people told me when I was there but I was busy chasing my 3 year old boy around making sure he wasn't running through bromeliads!
Thanks Dustin toad are some amazing frogs you have on your site!
Here's a link to the fish auction: Auction

I'd like to have a meet at my place too but I would have to get my wife to take my wild son out of the house for a while to pull it off lol


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I'm down for a fish auction/talk! I may need to go!


----------



## IEatBugs

Kurt thanks for the link! I am surprised this is the first I am hearing of the event. Although I never have been big into freshwater, this looks like a great event. There are some really big named speakers and the event is spread over 4 days.


----------



## DendroKurt

Your welcome it should for sure be a good time!


----------

